# phpmyadmin/mysql -> forum suche = kein erfolg ;(

## grizzel

hallo,

ich hab google und die forumsuche ausgiebig gefüttert, sämtlche relefante treffer gelesen und probiert, seit 2 tagen ...

ich komm einfach nicht weiter...

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = '192.168.16.18'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'pma';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '257835585157661245';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

```

auf der konsole kann ich mich ohne probleme als root ins mysql einloggen ...

nur phpmyadmin will mir kein zugang gewähren...

egal was ich auch probier -> access denied !

hmpf ...

woran kann das den noch liegen ?

greez

grizzel

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *grizzel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> woran kann das den noch liegen ?
> 
> 

 

Ich wette das steht in den Logs. Wenn nicht ist ne Firewall oder ne falsche IP schuld.

----------

## think4urs11

bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, wetten dass?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grizzel

also eine log-datei mit inhalt kann ich nicht finden ;(

und bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf sitzt richtig auf -> localhost

----------

## think4urs11

 *grizzel wrote:*   

> also eine log-datei mit inhalt kann ich nicht finden ;(
> 
> und bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf sitzt richtig auf -> localhost

 

na das ist doch was ich meine

warum verbindest du dann im phpmyadmin nicht auf die localhost- sprich 127.0.0.1 IP?

----------

## grizzel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *grizzel wrote:*   also eine log-datei mit inhalt kann ich nicht finden ;(
> 
> und bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf sitzt richtig auf -> localhost 
> 
> na das ist doch was ich meine
> ...

 

dürfte eigentlich keine rolle spielen, habe aber beides schon ausprobiert bringt nix .... ;(

ich kapiers nicht !?!

hab phpmyadmin schon etliche male geconfed, aber dieses mal komm ich nicht weiter ....

hmpf

----------

## think4urs11

hast du evtl. vergessen den pma user anzulegen?

/usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/<version>/sqlscripts/mysql/<version>_create.sql

----------

## grizzel

hm ..

den pma -user hab ich noch nie gebraucht ....

----------

## think4urs11

hmm kein plan

hast du https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485858.html schon gesehen?

----------

## grizzel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> hmm kein plan
> 
> hast du https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485858.html schon gesehen?

 

hm...eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, da ich bisher kein problem mit phpmyadmin hatte,

es hängt sicher an einer kleinigkeit ...   :Sad: 

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';       // MySQL control user settings; standard is 'pma'

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';            // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features
```

mit dieser config hat es bisher immer wunderbar funktioniert !?!?

doch nun nicht mehr .... ??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Bei localhost kann man doch auch socket statt tcp nehmen. Ich habe die config noch nie angefasst weil phpmyadmin bei mir immer per socket auf localhost gegangen ist. Und das ist zumindest bei debian default in der config und daher nichtmal auskommentiert. Dürfte bei gentoo nicht anders sein, also probier mal diese config:

```

<?php

$i = 0;

$i++;

?>

```

----------

## eBoy

Beim ir funktioniert das gerade installierte phpmyadmin 2.8.2 nicht. Kann mich nicht einloggen. Habe eine config-Datei gesucht, jeodch existiert keine im Pfad phpmyadmin... ...

Ich habe dann den Pfad config angelegt, das setup-Script ausgeführt und einen Server angelegt... Login immernoch nicht möglich

----------

## tost

Nimm doch die aus libraries/config_default.php (hoffe ich täusche mich nicht im Namen)

Einfach nach / kopieren, Namen ändern und anpassen !

tost

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

1) als root ausführen:

```

GRANT USAGE ON mysql.* TO 'pma'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'pmapass';

GRANT SELECT (

    Host, User, Select_priv, Insert_priv, Update_priv, Delete_priv,

    Create_priv, Drop_priv, Reload_priv, Shutdown_priv, Process_priv,

    File_priv, Grant_priv, References_priv, Index_priv, Alter_priv,

    Show_db_priv, Super_priv, Create_tmp_table_priv, Lock_tables_priv,

    Execute_priv, Repl_slave_priv, Repl_client_priv

    ) ON mysql.user TO 'pma'@'localhost';

GRANT SELECT ON mysql.db TO 'pma'@'localhost';

GRANT SELECT ON mysql.host TO 'pma'@'localhost';

GRANT SELECT (Host, Db, User, Table_name, Table_priv, Column_priv)

    ON mysql.tables_priv TO 'pma'@'localhost';

```

2) in der config als controlluser und controllpasswort eintragen!

also user pma und das vergebene passwort.

----------

## eBoy

Keine Veränderung...

Geht immer noch nicht

----------

## Robmaster

bist du in der Gruppe mysql ?

----------

## eBoy

Der Apache läuft doch unter dem Benutzer Apache oder etwa nicht? Also muss ich ja nicht in der Gruppe mysql sein... dachte ich.

Dazu habe ich auch schon phpmyadmin als root aufgerufen und konnte mich ebenso wenig einloggen.

Wenn ich recht habe, müsste ich aber apache zur Gruppe mysql hinzufügen?

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe apache der Gruppe mysql hinzugefügt und einen Server per setup.php-Script angelegt. Login ist immernoch nicht möglich! Rufe ich das setup-Script erneut auf, so ist der Server nicht mehr eingetragen!!!

Der Ordner config hat Schreibrechte!

Woran kann es noch liegen? Apache ist wie nach einer Anleitung für Gentoo zu der Gruppe users hinzugefügt.

----------

## Robmaster

Versuche es Schritt für Schritt nach diese Anleitung 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mysql-howto.xml

----------

## eBoy

Danke, werde ich machen (hatte eine andere Anleitung)

[EDIT]

Ähm... mein Problem ist nicht die Nutzung von MySQL sondern phpMyAdmin! Normalerweise müsste ich mich mit root ohne passwort einloggen können. So war 4es bei älteren Versionen und bei Suse immer. Scheinbar ist die neue Version von phpMyAdmin nicht mehr so gut wie frühere...

Mir würde es schon reichen eine ältere und funktionierende Version zu installieren... Ich habe hier keinen Server im Einsatz, sondern brauche lediglich eine grafische Oberfläche für gewisse Arbeiten beim Programmieren.

Welche Version von phpmyadmin funktioniert fehlerfrei/ problemlos?

[/EDIT]

----------

## Robmaster

Probiere dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.8.2.1 aus ~x86

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Gehen wir systematisch vor und fangen wir mal mit den Versionen an. Welche Versionen von phpmyadmin resp. apache verwendest du? Ich habe hier:

 *Quote:*   

> * dev-db/phpmyadmin
> 
>      Available versions:  2.8.2 ~2.8.2.1
> 
>      Installed:           2.8.2
> ...

 

erfolgreich im Einsatz.

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, was für dich "mit dieser config hat es bisher immer wunderbar funktioniert !?!? " genau heisst. Ist das hier von dir gepostete Configfile deine gesammte Konfiguration oder nur ein Auszug dessen, was dir wichtig erscheint?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## eBoy

Apache: 

```
net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2
```

phpMyAdmin: 

```
dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.8.2
```

Diese Versionen werden von emerge gefunden. Weitere Versionen zur Auswahl stehen auch nicht bereit (außer maskierte, was ich noch nicht getestet habe).

Seit wann gibt es dieses setup.php Installationsscript? Und wieso werden die angelegten Server angeblich angelegt, sind aber nicht mehr da, wenn man die Seite wieder aufruft?

bei Suse wird das einfach installiert oder gar das Source-Paket entpackt und es läuft...

Und diese Loginseite von phpmyadmin ist mir völlig neu (popup-Fenster)!

----------

## Pfeiffer

Moin!

Versuch mal in Deiner config 

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = '<mySQL-root-passwort>';
```

einzutragen.

Falls Du nicht willst, dass ein Anmelde-Pop-Up erscheint, musst Du noch folgende Zeile anpassen:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';
```

Dann liest phpMyAdmin die Passwörter aus der config aus.

Sollte eigentlich so funktionieren.

Ich hab mich allerdings noch nicht so recht mit dem PMA-Nutzer beschäftigt und weiß daher nicht, ob es sicherheitstechnisch irgendwelche Risiken mit sich bringt den PMA-User gleich dem root-user zu setzen.

----------

## eBoy

Danke, werde ich morgen probieren.

Sicherheit ist da nicht so relevant, da ich dieses phpmyamin nur zu Programmierzwecken nutze, also nicht im richtigen Serverbetrieb  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Wo kann ich mir einen Config-File herunterladen? Ich habe phpmyadmin neu installiert und es ist ein leerer config-File im Config-Ordner...

ich habe es mit folgendem config-File schonmal probiert von weiter oben):

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';       // MySQL control user settings; standard is 'pma'

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';            // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features
```

----------

## eBoy

Ich wollte auch schon die neue Version nutzen, jedoch lässt sich diese nicht installieren (habe diese in packages.unmask und .keyword eingetragen).

Die reguläre Version funktioniert ja auch der Login nicht (leerer config-File, funktioniert auch nicht mit meinem Testinhalt). Welche Version von phpmyadmin funktioniert der Login und die nötigsten Funktionen problemlos?

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, wieso es bei Suse eine ältere Version war, scheinbar funktionieren die Neueren nicht so gut *g*

Unter Suse: "2.7.0-pl2"

----------

## Pfeiffer

Hallo,

bin gerade nochmal ne komplette Installation durchgegangen. Ich hab jetzt bei mir Version 2.8.2.4 drauf.

Um das mit der Anmeldung hinzukriegen, haben bei mir die folgenden Schritte funktioniert:

(Anmerkung: wir sind im htdocs-Verzeichnis von phpMyAdmin)

1. nach der Installation die Beispiel-config in den phpMyAdmin-root-Ordner kopieren und umbenennen:

```
cp libraries/config.default.php ./config.inc.php
```

2. in der config.inc.php folgende Zeilen anpassen:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '[i]MySQL-root-Passwort[/i]';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';    

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '[i]MySQL-root-Passwort[/i]';
```

Damit solltest Du eigentlich die Anmeldung hinkriegen.

Für die Feinkonfiguration liegt im phpMyAdmin-root-Verzeichnis die Datei Documentation.html...

----------

## eBoy

Danke, werde ich aml ausprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

